# Whats this worth



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I found it for a $1.00. Is it worth more than that. And does anybody need it. Thought about buying it just to put on the shelf. I dont gig so no real use to me.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sells new for about 10 bucks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

We use them to gig rays, and the unfortunate flounder that moves enough for us to see him while cruising for rays


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone has moved to SS but I'm like you---Ifin Ida seen it fer a buck, Ida bought it!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't see many killing tools for a buck. I'd have bought it too. I have one just like it.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe i will go back and get it just cause

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely worth a dollar. I'd pay $50 to watch monkeys screw.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Definitely worth a dollar. I'd pay $50 to watch monkeys screw.


Go on youtube and type in monkey balls. Turn your volume on. I wont even charge the $50.00. It is funny and you will appreciate it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

